# The random title game



## SquishierCobra (Jan 14, 2012)

The user above posts a word or phrase, and the user below posts a funny made-up movie/song/TV show/book video game title with that word or phrase, and proceeds to post another word or phrase.

Example "Gerbil"
"The Gerbil King II: Lemmiwinks' Pride"

I'll begin with

"Chipotle"


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

"Quest for the Chipotle: Spain's Strangeness"

Tomatoes


----------



## Dar (Jan 22, 2012)

Dark Tomato: The Uprising

Dark Koala


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 23, 2012)

Dark Koala: The story that tells it all


Cartman


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 23, 2012)

Cartman: The Creature from the Beyond

Germany


----------

